# Facebook changes Terms again, claims right to whatever they want to do so pffft.



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2013)

FB now laying claim to everything.  I'll be removing FB from my phone shortly.  Debating on how much to remove content-wise.




> Facebook has just claimed the right to use or sell your identity, your  content and your data without limit. They have nuked their own privacy  policy, removing the right for you to keep anything private.   This  takes the suckiness of the Instagram contract and  adds even more suck by explicitly making you agree that everything they  know about you is for sale, and that you have no right to keep any of  it private. The new terms are set to take effect next Thursday.


http://thedambook.com/the-other-shoe-dropping/

By way of comparison, MartialTalk hasn't had to change it's terms in years, makes no such claims, doesn't steal your identity, sell your name, etc.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 31, 2013)

I suspect and hope that Facebook will back off of this; there's been a bit of fuss over it.  Facebook has become a convenient way to keep in touch with some people, and reconnect with a few others.  If it doesn't -- well, I may well be deleting my account.  May give Google+ a boost...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2013)

Google+ is still around? I don't think I've logged in there this year yet.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 31, 2013)

Still there... I don't know how much activity is actually going on there.


----------



## granfire (Aug 31, 2013)

google is messing around too much with everything...makes everything just not userfriendly anymore.


----------



## MJS (Sep 3, 2013)

I've tossed around the idea, numerous times, on closing my acct on FB.  I opened it only after giving in to the pressure of a friend..lol.  As far as keeping in touch with friends...well, I certainly don't need FB for that! LOL!  A lot of the friends that I have on there, ie: many from school, I rarely talk to, as it seems everyone is in a different state, and busy with their respective lives.  Anyone who I really might need to get in touch with, is either someone who is a family member or someone who I interact with on a regular basis, and I already have another means of contacting them, should that need arise.


----------

